# Preseason GAME 6: Boston Celtics vs. New Jersey Nets



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*7:30 EST; FSNE*

Game six of the Celtics' preseason starts tonight against our 'rivals', the New Jersey Nets. The Nets have had a decent preseason winning three of five games (the Boston Celtics are 1-4 in preseason). You may remember the '02-'03 Eastern Conference Finals where New Jersey beat the Celtics four games to two en route to losing to the Lakers in the NBA Finals.

New Jersey last played against the Philadelphia 76ers last night, winning by two; 93-91 *(*boxscore*)*. They were led by Richard Jefferson's 25 points to go along with Vince Carter's 21 and Nenad Krstic's 20. Jason Kidd had ten rebounds and six assits.

The Boston Celtics also played last night against the Toronto Raptors, losing by ten; 83-93 *(*boxscore*)*. Raef LaFrentz posted 17 points. Mark Blount led the team in rebounding with 11 points and six rebounds. Pierce had nine points and seven assists.

The Celtics were 1-3 against the Nets last season, who have assembled a team consisting of Richard Jefefrson, Vince Carter, Jason Kidd, Nenad Krstic and a solid bench. The probable starters for each team:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Both teams are looking sluggish right now; missing shots and throwing erratic passes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i hope sdcalabrine doesnt play


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I think the Celtics are looking pretty sharp.

Pierce is DOMINATING the boards. 

Delonte is playing pretty good defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are taking way too much jumpers.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Brian Scalabrine is attempting to guard Jacque Vaughn, the Nets' point guard, and he did a pretty decent job.

Jason Kidd and Nenad Krstic aren't playing.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

gomes with the three!!1

and awesome pass from greene to al jeff!! :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Brian Scalabrine hit a three.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz is making some _slick_ passes, but Mark Blount is (you know the nickname).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Halftime:

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff McInnis, G</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Shields, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zoran Planinic, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derrick Zimmerman, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>7</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scott Padgett, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Handlogten, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Linton Johnson, SF</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Chubb, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Arthur Johnson, FC</td><td>13</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*10-39*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*6-7*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*26*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*25.6%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*85.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (13)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> 
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>10</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>16</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>14</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*12-35*</td><td>*2-7*</td><td>*10-14*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*36*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
 </td><td>*34.3%*</td><td>*28.6%*</td><td>*71.4%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene is getting a lot of love.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Brian Scalabrine hit a three.


:rofl:

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce is one of the best point producers in the game.

He effortlessy split the Nets' defense, penetrated, and laid it off to LaFrentz for the layup.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Celts Playing well defensively, can they finish it off, or like the 76ers will they be sluggish down the strech.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce rebounds it and immediatly lobs an outlet pass to Delonte West. West (2-1) fast break, dribbles the ball for what seemed like two hours and finally dishes it off to the trailer, Mark Blount, for the dunk.

Good execution.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson, while being a tremendous scorer (using a lot of moves and fakes; even hitting a mid-range jumper with ease) for his age, is an awful passer.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Has Tommy Heinsohn ever heard of the pick and pop play? He's raving over a simple, 4th-grade offensive play executed by Dan Dickau for a three.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, when Pierce threw that long outlet pass off the rebound and NAILED whoever it was on the Nets in the head, that was funny.

That out of bounds save by ricky, to west for the lay in was TIGHT.

Good game for the C's. Everyone played well. Blount was a machine. Pierce almost had a triple double, quite impressive. West had a quite good game. He played defense really well. Made the good passes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> That out of bounds save by ricky, to west for the lay in was TIGHT.


Yep. Great effort by Ricky Davis and good finish by Delonte.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(6, 20, 63) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>14</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marc Jackson, FC</td><td>22</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff McInnis, G</td><td>33</td><td>5-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scott Padgett, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Arthur Johnson, FC</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Linton Johnson, SF</td><td>27</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>9</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Lamond Murray, SF</td><td>15</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jacque Vaughn, PG</td><td>21</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adam Chubb, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>16</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ben Handlogten, PF</td><td>12</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Derrick Zimmerman, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Shields, G</td><td>9</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SORE RIGHT KNEE</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Zoran Planinic, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP STRAINED LEFT HAMSTRING</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*30-85*</td><td>*0-5*</td><td>*9-11*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*40*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*69*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*35.3%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*81.8%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 20 (24)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, SG</td><td>20</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>8-8</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>11</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>20</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>22</td><td>7-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>28</td><td>0-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>5-7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>19</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>25</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>6-7</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>18</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>17</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Will Bynum, G</td><td>6</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Curtis Borchardt, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP FOOT INJURY</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP KNEE INJURY</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*32-67*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*23-30*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*39*</td><td>*45*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*90*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*47.8%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*76.7%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (11)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How about Ryan Gomes?

Delonte West, also, with a good game though he still has to consistently stay in front of his defender. Five steals and five assists, though, are nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why did Perkins play so little?

He only had one foul in nine minutes? Wow...two blocks and three rebounds as well as two for two from the floor. Perkins owns.

Perkins>Jefferson.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got home from the Mohegan Sun Arena.

Did they show it on TV when Justin Reed tried to come in the game without his jersey on? He had his warmups on but not his jersey so Pierce yelled at him from the free throw line, told him he cant come on the floor without his jersey LOL. 

Was a great night really. I got Tommy Heinsohn's autograph and got to shake hands with a bunch of the Celtics players. West, Jefferson, Gomes, Green, and Reed were all in the concourse about an hour before game time greeting people as they came in, so I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Did they show it on TV when Justin Reed tried to come in the game without his jersey on? He had his warmups on but not his jersey so Pierce yelled at him from the free throw line, told him he cant come on the floor without his jersey LOL.


I don't think so, but then again, I did not watch the entire game.



> Was a great night really. I got Tommy Heinsohn's autograph and got to shake hands with a bunch of the Celtics players. West, Jefferson, Gomes, Green, and Reed were all in the concourse about an hour before game time greeting people as they came in, so I thought that was pretty cool.


Cool.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> I don't think so, but then again, I did not watch the entire game.
> 
> 
> Cool.


lol yeah. Was nice of them really. West, Reed, Perkins, Big Al and Ricky were there in the concourse. Veal was there too, but I didn't go to him. My grandfather's like who's that? You don't want to meet him? I'm like nah, he's a bum. Gomes was there too but I didn't get to meet him cause he's a fan favorite down here so he had a big *** crowd around him. 

And for the record West really is at least 6'3". I'm 5'11" myself and he's easily a 4-5 inches taller than me.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

:rofl: about Scalabrine.

Where did you sit?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> :rofl: about Scalabrine.
> 
> Where did you sit?


2 rows up behind the Celtics bench.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Im jealous.

It seems like everyone but me gets to meet a Celtic. I haven't missed a game in 3 years. Im'a huge fan. It's just not fair.

I wouldn't have wanted to meet Scalabrine either.

My cousin was also at that game. He lives in Conneticut. He was close behind the bench.

I thought to myself that you would be at that game seeing as you live in Conneticut. Guess I was right.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm jealous.

I live in North Dakota. Although it's a lot closer than my previous locale.


----------



## GREEN_FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

I was there last night for this game...it was a good game. The celtics kicked the nets *** after the first half. Ryan Gomes is showing alot of promise...


----------



## GREEN FLASH (Oct 23, 2005)

I walked right in front of Tommy Heinsohn at half time on Saturday, I went down to courtside to see the players warm up. Ricky has so much freaking energy before the game its crazy lol


----------

